# Flying Crank Ghost instructions



## illinoisjim (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd love to know where you got the Dayton Motor. I've been toying with the idea of building a Flying Crank Ghost and have been pricing motors on the net, but can't find the Dayton anywhere except Grainger. Good luck with your FCG!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Finding a Dayton motor at Grainger is like finding Pontiacs at General Motors.....

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

Actually, it's not hard to find the gearmotor at Grainger, you just can't buy through them if you're not a business, which I am not. They say you can buy through them if you use the name of the business you work for, but why go through the hassle. The place I got my motor from is:

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/index.html

Their price was the same as Graingers. Just go to the web site, get the toll free number, and call and order it, thats what I did. Tell them you want a Dayton 2Z806 gear motor. The total price for mine, delivered to my door was $58.00

I just finished bluing, and gluing the cheesecloth on the head and hands for mine. It has red LED's for eyes. I built the crank platform a couple of weeks ago, so I expect to have her flyng within the next week or so. If I can figure out how to load pictures, I'll post some pictures of her when she's done. 




Mike


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

So this crank ghost will be electric-start? Not a crank-start?
hahaa! Sorry.
I have some cats on my fence that could use a electric-start crank motor, maybe I'll finally order one.(get then "Cranking"!)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## illinoisjim (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Pugsly.

Good luck with those cats, Gym!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I want to build one of these too but the price for those motors is too high for my taste! I like accomplishing things as cheap as possible---that's half the fun! I've read instructions for FCG made with rotiseri motors or fans but what I want to know is.....what can you tear apart that contains a motor as good as the Dayton? I have never seen this mentioned---surely there is something out there that uses this type of motor---maybe a sewing machine!!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Using any old kind of motor can be very frustrating, you may spend many hours trying to get it all figured out, only to have some old motor quit after it only works a few times. Back to the drawing board!
Some motors will quit because the workload (what you are expecting it to pull, turn, or lift, is just greater than what it was designed to handle.
Of course for most spooky props you want slow-moving gearing or slow motors, and these really aren't that common, so they will always cost you more.
I have tried to get by "cheap" too, I would design something like a teeter-totter, either counter-balanced with weight or a compensating spring, then the motor only has to upset the balance to effect a movement, so the motor is not asked to work too hard, in this case.
A thick, homemade rubber-band coupling between the motor and it's work can also protect the motor from pre-mature burn-out, sort of like a rubber fan belt may slip, which can be a good thing.Yesterday a friend stopped by with his new motorcycle, it has a rubber belt drive from the transmission to the back wheel, the bike's motor is a Chevy 350ci.350 hp. motor! Imagine a rubber belt handling this tourque! 


"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

There is another Dayton gear motor, 3M096 is the model number, and it is $12.00 cheaper than the 2Z806 motor that I bought. It is a 6.9 RPM motor, so it is a bit faster than the 2Z806 motor too. I didn't take the time to compare the horsepower, and torque numbers between the two motors, but the cheaper motor would probably work fine. I just went with the more expensive motor because it seems to be the proven motor of choice. Generally, I like to scrounge for cheap or free stuff to work with too, but I wanted to build this right the first time, and not have to mess with getting to work right every year. I'd hate to put all the work into platform, and ghost, only to have a quetionable motor fizzle on me after only a few hours of operation. Also, I've seen props that cost alot more money than I will have tied up in my FCG that aren't nearly as coooool!!

Mike


----------



## illinoisjim (Jun 15, 2003)

I was at the electric motor warehouse link that Pugsly kindly posted above looking for the Dayton motor (2Z806). We must not be the first ones asking them for this particular motor as they include a helpful little note for all the haunters out there: they refer to it in the list as the "ghost motor"! http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/Dayton/2Z804.htm


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info on the other motor. I guess I'm just afraid to put that much into something I may only use one year. Once everyone sees it in this small town it quickly turns into "old news". There is a house near me that covers their entire yard every year. It used to attract lots of attenion but that has fizzled quite abit.They use washing machine and windshield wiper motors to power their props. I was hoping to find something like that to work.


----------



## ArtistAvery (Aug 26, 2005)

*fcg motor options*

I saw that someone is using a Farberware rotisserie motor they found cheap, to power their crank ghost, They said it was a little noisy, but if you are using it inside I don't see where that would interfere with the illusion. 
http://www.robbybuilder.com/FCgmech.html 

Also I plan on taking apart an electric can opener to see if that motor will work.
wish me luck


----------

